# Is it possible to teach a family dog some gundog commands?



## speedmunk (22 June 2015)

In the next few weeks, we will be welcoming a 10-week working cockerel-springer puppy, but I would like to keep him as a family dog, rather than as a working dog. The silfurskugga kennel (at http://silfurskuggar.se gave him specifically to us because we are a farming family with horses and other working dogs). I intend to make this pup more of a family dog, but would like to give him gundog training. I was wondering what sort of commands I should be introducing at his young age, and how do I go about basic obedience and self control exercises? Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Clodagh (22 June 2015)

We just let them be puppies to start with, except always praise for carrying (even if it is something you really value!), never pull things from their mouth and I suppose we teach 'give' when we want something. Not really intentionally but we always say it as we gently prise things out. Apart from that until about 9 months we just do basic obedience, heeling, sit and stay and excellent recall. We don't field trial just pick up on our own shoot so our dogs are not as highly trained as an FT dog, they are primarily pets who live in the house and sleep on the bed!
There is bound to be a gun dog training group near you that it might be worth getting in touch with, it is great fun.
Oh, and puppy play things that the vet organises are the work of the devil - you do not want your puppy to think that every time it sees another dog it can jump on it and play!


----------



## Dry Rot (22 June 2015)

Spaniel? Instill the "Sit" from a very early age. That can be done very simply by making him sit before getting fed, etc. soit becomes instinctive and they don't think about it. Next, steadiness. Teach him to sit when he sees a moving object, like a rolled tennis ball. Remember, retrieving is a privilege, not a duty. Teach the recall so you can keep him within spaniel range when working, i.e. less than 15 yards. Last, build a secure kennel, fit a lock on the gate, and put the kids in there so they don't ruin the dog! Sending a pup repeatedly to fetch a ball or (shock, horror) a stick is the road to ruin. There is absolutely no reason why a gundog should not also be a family pet, but you need to make the ground rules quite clear if you also want it to be a good working dog.

The best book for training spaniels by far is Carlton's "Spaniels for Sport" published by The Field. I bought my copy for 10p and there should be plenty of second hand copies about if you do a search.


----------

